
Using only CoffeeScript to build an SmartPhone Application - DanielRibeiro
http://speakerdeck.com/u/naoya/p/using-only-coffeescript-to-build-an-smartphone-application
======
non123
Just letting you know because as a Spanish speaker I've had the same problem.
It's not "an smartphone" because it's not pronounced esmartphone, you've to
start the word from the 's', sssssmartphone,so it's actually "a smartphone".

------
ahamidi
The title is a little misleading. Surely it should read Using only
CoffeeScript, Titanium, Node, Socket.io and a Chrome extension...

In fact, the title has very little to do with the actual article (which to be
fair uses the same misleading title). Should be "Building a Chrome To Mobile
extension using JavaScript only".

It's a shame because the actual project looks cool, just wish some more
details were included.

------
55pts
why is this even on the front page? Without context the presentation is pretty
much useless. If you are interested in app development with coffeescript just
search github for titanium + coffeescript and you'll get lots of cool
templates and examples.

